# Even in the car he protected me



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I was on a drive through, queueing in the car. When a jackass in front of me kept moving his car forward and backwards, almost hit the front of my car in the process. I honked to let him know my car was right behind his and then he yelled super rudely something at me and I yelled back, 'Where the **** are you going?!' and then he yelled again. Didn't know what he was saying.

We had just left the park after playing for 2 hours and my dog was asleep on the back of the car. But he literally woke up and started barking at the other person in the car (like literally barking and staring at the other person in th3 car.) The other person kept on yelling I don't know what at me, and my dog kept barking at him. Finally that person successfully moved the car and left. But... He opened his (car) window and said, 'F-ing dog!' to my face. My dog watched until he literally left the premises. Couldn't stop laughing. 

I praised my good boy like 100 times 'GOOD BOY! Always protecting mummy!' and then gave him a treat. Then he relaxed and went back to chilling.

Even when he's tired, his guard is always up! Seriously, even when I least expect him to, he always protects me and always knows when I'm in distress. This isn't the 1st time he acted that way but I'm always in awe. I'll never get used to this (in the most wonderful way)!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Good boy Ocean! Glad he was with you!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

IMO these guys always know when it's time.....there was a thread here a while that went something like......"Will my dog protect me?" I didn't get the debate on that topic or maybe I've just always been very lucky-sounds like you were too :smile2:......Good job by your boy


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Their insticts are RIDICULOUS! You hear and read things about how insanely loyal and protective GSDs are to his master. Now that I finally own one, dang, the rumours are T R U E


----------

